# Wespen, was tun?



## BonnieundClyde (29. Juli 2008)

Moin,
wir haben dieses Jahr ein Problem mit den __ Wespen, sie haben sich unter dem Reetdach eingenistet. Eigentlich nicht schlimm, aber sie suchen sich ihre Eingänge zum Dach genau an und neben unserer Eingangstür :evil 
Wir wurden auch beide schon gestochen, sie greifen sofort an, wenn wir in die Nähe kommen  
Wie bringen wir jetzt die Wespen dazu, sich andere Eingänge zu suchen?
Nun liest man ja viel im Internet, was Wespen nicht mögen, z.B. aufgeschnittene Zitronen mit __ Nelken gespickt usw...
Hat jemand Erfahrungen, was man da sonst noch so machen könnte? Übrigens, möglichst keine Chemie, unsere Haustiere werden es uns danken!
Letztes Jahr hatten wir ein Hornissennest unter dem Dach, herrlich, fast keine Wespe hat sich bei uns blicken lassen.


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Moin Ihr zwei Beiden,

schwierige Geschichte. Das Brutgeschäft ist fast vorbei, die überflüssigen Arbeiterinnen werden rappelig und gehen auf den Pflaumenkuchen und die diensteifrigen Torwächter sehen Euch als Angreifer, weil ihr genau die Einflugschneise kreuzt. Da hiflt eigentlich nur, die Hintertür zu benutzen, bis der Spuk vorbei ist.


----------



## Dodi (29. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Hallo Elisa und Thomas,

soweit ich weiß, kann sich bei solchen Fällen die Feuerwehr um das Problem kümmern, wenn Gefahr für die Bewohner besteht (z. B. Allergiker). 

P.S.: Ich hab's mal in die Abteilung "Garten" verschoben.
Einfach mal anrufen und fragen, vielleicht klappt's.


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Servus 

@ Dodi: Die tragen hoffentlich nicht dann das Dach ab  

Hab im I-Net was gefunden.

Ich würde die Variante von Christine auch vorziehen, denn die Wespen werden sich bald  verziehen, hoffentlich.


----------



## BonnieundClyde (29. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

@ Christine:
Hintereingang können wir nur von innen verriegeln, wenn wir das Haus verlassen, müssen wir vorne raus. Besser wärs, wenn wir die Wespen dazu bringen könnten, sich einen "Hintereingang" zu suchen  

@Dodi:
Wäre eventuell die letzte Möglichkeit, die Feuerwehr anzurufen, die ist aber im privaten Bereich eigentlich nicht zuständig. Zum Glück haben wir beide nicht allergisch auf die Stiche reagiert. Auf den Dachboden trauen wir uns nicht, um mal nachzusehen, wo das Nest ist.

@Helmut:
Danke für den Link! Bis die Wespen sich verziehen, werden sicher noch ein paar Wochen ins Land gehen.

Am Liebsten wäre es uns wirklich, man könnte die Wespen zu einem anderen Eingang "umleiten"


----------



## sister_in_act (29. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

hallo
schaut euch mal nach einem imker um. die kennen sich aus und haben geeignete schutzkleidung um das nest ggf zu entfernen.

gruß ulla


----------



## laolamia (29. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

hi!

zur not macht es der kammerjaeger, dann haben die wespen aber nichts zu lachen.

gruss marco


----------



## Steffi211 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Hallo,

wir haben zurzeit das selbe "Problem". Bei uns haben sich die Wespen im Komposthaufen (sind nur Sträucher drin) ein Nest gebaut. Ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, aber direkt daneben (halber meter) steht der Pool. 

Da die Kinder im Pool planschen ect. wollen wir das Nest natürlich los werden.

Wir haben direkt bei der Feuerwehr angerufen, die machen das aber bei uns nicht mehr, konnten uns aber jemanden vermitteln der die Nester Privat wegmacht. Der kommt heute abend und schaut sich das mal an.

Also einfach mal Feuerwehr anrufen, oder beim Imker nachfragen.

Steffi


----------



## BonnieundClyde (29. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Moin,
waren gerade Zitronen und __ Nelken einkaufen, werden das jetzt mal auf die sanfte Tour ausprobieren. Zitrone wird mit Nelken gespickt, dann in dicke Scheiben geschnitten und unter dem Dachrand aufgehangen (hoffentlich greifen die Wespen nicht gleich an).
Dann drückt uns mal die Daumen, werden weiter berichten!


----------



## BonnieundClyde (29. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Moin,
die Zitronenscheiben hängen unterm Dach   



  

Bringt wohl nix, die Wespen schwirren etwas irritiert drumrum, suchen sich aber trotzdem ihre Eingänge  
So langsam nervt es, selbst am Teich weiter entfernt von den Eingängen wird man permanent von den Viechern angegriffen :evil 
Müssen uns wohl was anderes einfallen lassen.


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Guten Abend

Schade das Ihr die Quälgeister nicht besänftigen konntet.

Ruf mal die Nr., die in dem Link an. Vielleicht haben die eine für Euch brauchbare Lösung  .

Ps.: Eure Cam-Uhr ist einen Tag hinterher


----------



## chromis (29. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Hi,

wird für diese Jahr wohl nichts mehr nützen. Aber nächstes Jahr würde ich einen Hornissenkasten aufstellen. __ Hornissen sind wesentlich ruhiger, kümmern sich nicht um Pflaumenkuchen und dulden keine Wespen in der Nähe.


----------



## rockabillymike (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Servus.
Ich schalte mich jetzt auch mal mit dazu, mein Vater ist ja schliesslich Imker.
Wer ein Wespennest zuhause entdeckt und es entfernen möchte der geht am besten in die Apotheke (nicht bei Aldi oder Lidl) und kauft sich ein ordentliches Insektenspray. Darf ruhig 3-5 Euro kosten. Dann sollte man herrausfinden wo der Eingang des Nestes liegt. Hat man diesen gefunden wartet man bis es Abend wird (so ab 21.30 Uhr) hält die Spraydose an den Eingang und sprüht ne ordentliche Ladung rein. 2-3 Ladungen,pro Ladung 20 Sekunden. Das macht man dann 2-3 abende und weg sind die Wespen. Aber wie gesagt nur abends machen wenn alle wespen im Nest sind, weil sonst wirkt es nicht. 

Zum Thema Feuerwehr und Imker

- Die Feuerwehr macht in der Regel nichts, 
- Bei Wespennestern bitte nicht immer gleich einen Imker anrufen. Alleine heute schon hatten wir über 60 Anrufe zwecks Wespennestern. Das wird mit der Zeit nervig. 
Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Immer wieder herzerfrischend zu lesen, wie die Tierliebe so mancher gleich an der eigenen Gartenpforte zuende ist.

Genau das, was Du hier vorschlägst, lieber WieauchimmerdeinNameist, wollten Elisa und Thomas ja vermeiden - nämlich die radikale Endlösung. Ich hoffe, es gibt Imker, die das anders sehen.

Danke für diesen Beitrag. Ach ja, und willkommen bei uns. Das "herzlich" musst Du Dir von meiner Seite noch verdienen.


----------



## rockabillymike (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

@Blumenelse

Mein Beitrag richtete sich nach den unten aufgeführten Zitat





			
				BonnieundClyde schrieb:
			
		

> Bringt wohl nix, die Wespen schwirren etwas irritiert drumrum, suchen sich aber trotzdem ihre Eingänge
> So langsam nervt es, selbst am Teich weiter entfernt von den Eingängen wird man permanent von den Viechern angegriffen :evil
> Müssen uns wohl was anderes einfallen lassen.




Unter "wohl was anderes einfallen lassen" verstand bzw. verstehe ich die Chemische Keule. War wohl mein Fehler. Dass hab ich dann wohl falsch interpretiert. Ich bin halt zur zeit nur etwas genervt weil zig Leute anrufen und Ihre Wespennester beseitigt haben wollen aber dann völlig gegen Gift sind. Tut mir leid. Aber wir können ja die Wespen nicht freundlich fragen ob sie nicht so freundlich wären wo anders hinzufliegen. :beeten 
So, jetzt hab ich meinen Dampf abgelassen und schon gehts mir wieder besser.  

@Blumenelse: Mein Name ist Mike und ich freue mich hier zu sein. Ich stöbere hier ja schon einige Zeit. 

So. Ende Gut alles gut.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Servus Mike

Herzlich Willkommen  

Nachdem du jetzt deinen Dampf abgelassen hast, können wir ja miteinander vernünftig reden, ähh, schreiben  

Was ist den die beste Methode Wespen garnicht zum Errichten eines Nestes zu bewegen  

Ab wann soll man tätig werden.

Wenn man eine einzelne Wespe wo sieht und der nachstellt oder wenn man schon eine Gruppe/Meute/oder sonst wieviele, bemerkt.

Ich denke es kommt nur auf den Zeitpunkt an, wo man den Wespen ein neues "Zuhause" vergällt.


----------



## BonnieundClyde (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Moin,
also die Zitronenscheibengirlande interessiert die Wespen nicht die Bohne, __ fliegen ein und aus wie gehabt. Morgen will einer von dem NABU vorbeikommen und sich die Sache mal ansehen. Am Telefon meinte er nur, eine Umsiedelung könnte schwierig werden, da Reetdach.
Er meinte auch, dieses Jahr wären die Wespen besonders aggressiv, er bekomme täglich ca. 8 Anrufe, das wär nicht normal.
Wurden übrigens heute, als wir mit dem Hund draussen waren, mitten auf der Weide gut 200 m vom Haus entfernt von einer Wespe verfolgt und bedrängt, irgendwie ist das wirklich nicht normal :shock  
Chemische Keule wollen wir nicht gerne, da unsere Katzen den Dachboden gerne aufsuchen, wenns regnet. Eigentlich wollen wir überhaupt keine Chemie im oder ums Haus. Bis jetzt gings immer ohne und so sollte es auch bleiben.
Mal sehen, was der Mensch von der NABU morgen meint.

Und noch:
Willkommen Mike!  
Können uns gut vorstellen, das es nervt, dauernd angerufen zu werden. Deshalb wollten wir uns ja auch erstmal schlau machen, was man tun kann.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Guten Abend Elisa & Thomas



> Bis jetzt gings immer ohne und so sollte es auch bleiben.



Diese Einstellung sollten sich viele Menschen hinter die Ohren schreiben  

Bin schon gespannt was der Nabu-Mensch morgen spricht


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Hallo, 
die Idee von Mike ist - wenn auch nicht ganz jedermanns Sache - so nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Wespen sind als solche nicht gerade eine gefährdete Tierart. Die von Digicat vorgeschlagene Prävention ist nett - doch wem ist das schon mal geglückt? Sobald es im späten Frühjahr länger warm ist, sind ständig Bienen, Wespen und Hummeln unterwegs. Bis man dann merkt, dass das Zuhause dieser "stechenden Gesellen" zu nah am Wohnbereich ist, ist es meistens zu spät. 
Als Alternative zu diversen Sprays bieten sich alterntive Methoden an (sofern die Befürchtung steht, dass hier biogene Stoffe unkontrolliert verteilt werden). Einfacher Rauch/Rauchgas ist genauso effektiv, erfordert nur etwas Bastelei, will man nicht sein Haus anbrennen. Alternativ kann man Ammoniak erzeugen. Beide Methoden haben den Charme, mit "natürlichen" Chemikalien zu arbeiten, die bei richtiger Handhabung ungefährlich sind, und umweltverträglich. Für die Wespen ist das nicht Deine Methode der Wahl. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es nicht doch noch andere Alternativen gibt ...


----------



## BonnieundClyde (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Moin,
hatten eben Besuch vom NABU. Ein sehr netter Mann hat sich die Sache genau angesehen, leider kommt man an das Nest nicht ran, da es sich in einer Zwischendecke befindet. Es handelt sich um die Gemeine Wespe (die ist wirklich gemein, fies und sehr angriffslustig). Geht leider nicht ganz ohne Chemie, aber das Mittel soll ungefährlich für Mensch und Haustiere sein, sie verwenden das immer in solchen Fällen. Rund um den Einflugbereich wurde eingesprüht, es wird aber Tage dauern, bis die Wespen absterben oder verschwinden.
Dann haben wir noch direkt unter dem __ Giebel ein zweites Nest entdeckt, hierbei handelt es sich um die Sächsische Wespe, sie ist nicht ganz so angriffslustig. Am Wochenende kommt er wieder, dann wird dieses Nest umgesiedelt  
Wir können jedem nur raten, sich erstmal an den NABU zu wenden und nicht gleich den nächsten Schädlingsbekämpfer zu rufen. Der Mann von der NABU arbeitet ehrenamtlich, die Kosten halten sich in Grenzen, da er nur eine Aufwandsentschädigung (Spritkosten etc.) möchte.
Mal sehen, wie das Umsiedeln klappt, das ca. Fussballgrosse Nest wird einfach in eine Kiste gepackt und an anderer Stelle wieder ausgesetzt. 
Werden weiter berichten...


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Hallo Elisa und Thomas!

Na, das klingt doch ganz gut - immerhin 50 %  Rettung. Wenn Ihr gaaaanz mutig seid, wären Fotos von der Aktion natürlich toll. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja ein gutes Tele...


----------



## rockabillymike (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den die beste Methode Wespen garnicht zum Errichten eines Nestes zu bewegen
> 
> Ab wann soll man tätig werden.
> 
> ...



Servus Digicat.
Die Wespenkönigin sucht ihr neues zuhause alleine aus. Ohne Gefole oder ähnlichen. Die Wespenkönigin kann man daran erkennen dass sie gut einen "kopf" (0.3 - 0.6 cm) größer ist als Ihre Arbeiterinnen. In dieser Situation müsste man die Königin......(ich trau es mich gar nicht sagen, will keinen Ärger hier..) mit der Fliegenklatsche oder ähnlichen töten. 

Ich hätte auch noch einen Tipp für leute die zwar kein Wespennest haben aber sich im Garten, auf der Terrasse oder sonst wo im Freien aufhalten und sich von den Wespen gestört fühlen oder allergisch auf Wespenstiche reagieren.  
Die einfache Wespenfalle ohne Gift und Chemie.
Man nimmt einfach eine Flasche mit nach innen gewölbten Boden (z.B. chantré flasche) dreht diese um und bohrt ein ca. 5mm breites Loch in die mitte des Boden. Dann wird die Flasche viertelt voll mit Zuckerwasser (Mischung 1:1) gefüllt und mit dem Flaschenhals in den Boden (Rasen, Blumentopf oder ähnlichen) gesteckt. FERTIG.
Diese Wespenfalle ist sehr beliebt weil keine Chemie oder andere Gifte zum Einsatz kommen. Und durch dass 5mm Loch kommen die Wespen zwar rein aber nicht mehr raus. 
Man kann es aber auch einfacher machen. Man geht in den Baumarkt und kauft sich eine Wespenfalle. Ob die Ihren zweck erfüllen kann ich leider nicht sagen weil wir zuhause sowas noch nie benutzt haben. Nur die selbstgemachten. Und die funktionieren wunderbar und kosten nix. 

@ Elisa und Thomas. 
Mich würden die Fotos auch sehr interessieren. Vorallem die Umsiedelaktion. So ein Wespennest ist ja nicht gerade stabil. Das geht doch schon beim abnehmen zur hälfte kaputt. Aber vielleicht hat der Mann von NABU einfach mehr Erfahrung/ Tricks als ich. Bin auf jedenfall gespannt auf die Fotos und den Ausgang dieser ganzen Geschichte. Vielleicht lern ich noch dass ein oder andere.


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Hallo allerseits,

also eine Wespenkönigin am Nestbau zu hindern, ist wohl ziemlich schwierig in den meisten Fällen. Letztes Jahr ist es mir gelungen, weil sie es im Kasten über dem Veluxfenster versucht hat. Ich habe das Fenster offen gelassen, so dass es hell im Kasten war - das hat ihr nicht gefallen - sie ist abgewandert. Aber wie gesagt, das dürfte in den meisten Fällen schwierig sein, die potentielle Nesthöhle zu erhellen.


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Servus Mike

Danke für deine Ausführung  

Wann ist den die Flugzeit der Königinnen


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Hallo Helmut,
bei Wespen, Hummeln und anderen Verwandten unserer Honigbienen ist die Arbeitsteilung nicht so stark ausgeprägt. Weil die Völker kleiner sind, müssen halt alle 'ran. Wespenköniginnen kann man so das ganze Jahr über mal sehen. Da sie aber dennoch andere Aufgaben als Nahrung sammeln haben, ist das Auftauchen einer Wespenkönigin immer ein Zeichen für ein Nest in der Nähe (demnächst oder schon da).


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Danke Rolf  

Dachte immer das die im Frühjahr __ fliegen, da sie meist im Herbst in einem stattlichen Bau sitzen  .

Habe im vorigen Jahr auch ein Nest im Dachboden gehabt. Mein Schwager hat es dann im Dezember entfernt, keine Wespe war mehr zu sehen, ausser Tote am Boden.


----------



## Teichfreund (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Hallo,

ich finde es immer gut, wenn man versucht, möglichst schonend mit der Umwelt umzugehen. Leider gibt es manchmal Situationen, die eine endgültige Lösung erfordern. Ich selbst war bisher zwar noch nie gezwungen, ein Wespennest zu zerstören, wenn allerdings eines im Wohnbereich wäre, das nicht umgesiedelt werden kann, würde ich mit Sicherheit die endgültige Lösung suchen. 
Die Gründe liegen auf der Hand:

Ich habe 2 kleine Kinder, die noch nicht gelernt haben, sich ruhig zu verhalten, wenn stechende Insekten um sie herum sind.

Ich selbst bin sehr allergisch gegen diese Viecher. Und seit einem Stich einer Wespe in die Lippe bin ich gar nicht mehr sehr glücklich, wenn die Viecher um meinen Kopf umherschwirren oder sich an unserem Essen oder Trinken beteiligen.
Bis vor etwa 3 Jahren wollte ich sogar einen Hornissenkasten bei uns im Garten aufhängen, habe aber immer gedacht, Probleme mit der Nachbarschaft zu bekommen und es deswegen gelassen. Als in der Nachbarschaft dann allerdings irgendwo ein Nest war und die Tiere jeden Abend bei uns in der Küche gelandet sind, habe ich mich von dieser Idee verabschiedet. Zumal einmal die Viecher direkt um mich herum geflogen sind. Ein höchst unangenehmes Gefühl. Im Rahmen unserer Naturschutzarbeit habe ich es inzwischen sogar mehrfach erlebt, dass Leute von __ Hornissen gestochen wurden. Im schlimmsten Fall ist sogar ein Krankenhausaufenthalt notwendig gewesen.
Mich selbst stören i.d.R. eigentlich auch nur 2 Wespenarten, die deutsche und die gemeine. Das sind zumindest meines Wissens die Arten, die sich am Kuchen und Getränk erfreuen. 

Das ganze Thema kann also auch eine ganz dramatische Wendung nehmen. Insofern muss jeder selbst wissen, was er zu tun hat. Hoffentlich allerdings immer zuerst mit möglichst harmlosen Waffen.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Servus Markus

Da stimme ich Dir zu 100% zu  .

Wenn ich eine __ Hornisse schon aus einer Entfernung von 2-3m sehe, bin ich ein "wolkerl"  . Die sind mir zu unheimlich und wenn sie dann auch noch so "Brummend" daher kommen ........  Flucht.

Da sagt manchmal meine Gattin, ich habe einen :crazy , die tun dir doch nix.

Ich antworte Ihr dann wenn die Luft wieder frei ist, weis das "Die" auch


----------



## rockabillymike (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Mike
> 
> Danke für deine Ausführung
> 
> Wann ist den die Flugzeit der Königinnen



Seruvs. Die Nestsuche der Königinn ist im Frühjahr.
Im Frühjahr ist die Wespenkönigin unterwegs. Nur sie überwintert, und muß ein neues Nest aufbauen. Sie zerkaut morsches Holz, mischt es mit Speichel, und erzeugt eine papierartige Masse, aus der sie ein Nest baut. In die Zellen legt sie ihre Eier und ernährt ihre Brut mit Insektenfleisch. Im Verlauf des Sommer befinden sich immer mehr Arbeiterinnen im Nest. Ende Juli sind genügend Arbeitstiere (unterentwickelte Weibchen) vorhanden, um die benötigten Futtermengen zur Aufzucht der Geschlechtstiere zu sammeln. Im Spätherbst verlassen bereits Altkönigin, Arbeiterin, Drohnen und Jungköniginnen das Wespennest. Nach vollzogener Begattung außerhalb des Nestes, überstehen nur die befruchteten Weibchen den Winter.


----------



## BonnieundClyde (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Moin,
eben war es soweit, der Mann vom NABU war hier. Die Sächsische Wespe ist verpackt in ihre Umzugskiste  
Leider konnten wir von der Aktion aus Sicherheitsgründen keine Fotos machen. Wir mussten uns entfernen, da es passieren könnte, dass das Nest runterfällt (es war seltsamerweise an einem uralten kaputten Wespennest angebaut) und dann wären wir sicher nicht schnell genug  
So ging er alleine auf den Dachboden, kein Licht (wollten ihm bei den Vorbereitungen leuchten), das irritiere die Wespen nur. Nach gut 5 min war er wieder unten, alles erledigt.
Das Nest der Gemeinen Wespe wird immer noch angeflogen, hier wurde nochmals mit einem rein pflanzlichen Mittel gesprüht. Falls die Wespen nach 2 Tagen immer noch __ fliegen, kommt er wieder (er kommt solange wieder, bis sich das wirklich erledigt hat).
Er riet uns noch, ein paar Wespenfallen aufzustellen, siehe:


			
				rockabillymike schrieb:
			
		

> Man nimmt einfach eine Flasche mit nach innen gewölbten Boden (z.B. chantré flasche) dreht diese um und bohrt ein ca. 5mm breites Loch in die mitte des Boden. Dann wird die Flasche viertelt voll mit Zuckerwasser (Mischung 1:1) gefüllt und mit dem Flaschenhals in den Boden (Rasen, Blumentopf oder ähnlichen) gesteckt. FERTIG.



Allerdings mit dem kleinen Unterschied, kein Zuckerwasser, sondern Bier! Wenn das so richtig gärt, werden die ganz geckig! Wir sollen ca. 15 Fallen rund ums Grundstück aufstellen, am Besten eignen sich Sektflaschen, wegen des gewölbten Bodens (wird hier wohl feuchtfröhlich die nächste Zeit, saufen für die Wespen  )

Der ganze Spass kostete uns nun grade mal 20 €, dafür wäre ein Schädlingsbekämpfer sicher noch nicht mal ins Auto gestiegen  

Jetzt hoffen wir mal, dass sich die Situation die nächsten Tage bessert (vorgestern Rasenmähen war besonders wonnig, ein Angriff nach dem Nächsten) und wir endlich mal wieder etwas ruhiger in den Garten können, ohne dauernd auf der Flucht zu sein.



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Markus
> 
> Da stimme ich Dir zu 100% zu .
> 
> ...



Letztes Jahr hatten wir ja auch __ Hornissen, wenn die einem so um den Kopf schwirren, ist uns auch unheimlich gewesen, dann auch Flucht und ab ins Haus  
Aber immer noch besser als die Wespen, die Hornissen haben uns nie angegriffen, die waren nur neugierig, "die wollten nur spielen"  
Auch konnte man problemlos im Garten mal nen Kuchen essen oder ein Glas Rotwein trinken, ohne belästigt zu werden.
Das grösste Problem ist unser Hund, er schnappt gerne nach allem, was um ihn rumfliegt. Zum Glück hat er noch keinen Stich abbekommen.
So, dann werden wir nachher mal versuchen ein paar Algen und Blätter abzufischen, haben den Teich die letzten Tage etwas vernachlässigt


----------



## Dodi (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Hallo Elisa und Thomas!

Sehr schön, dass der NABU geholfen hat - und so preiswert.

Alles wird gut, die letzten Wespen bekommt Ihr mit Bier auch noch weg!


----------



## danyvet (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Hallo liebe auch-wespen-geplagte 

ich wollte gerade einen Thread zu diesem Thema eröffnen und bin dabei auf diesen hier gestoßen.

Gleich vorweg: alle die mich kennen, jetzt bitte nicht aufschreien, normalerweise bin ich ja als alles-was-lebt-retten bekannt, aber bei Wespen mach ich echt eine Ausnahme. Ich hab nämlich panische Angst vor denen  obwohl ich nicht allergisch bin (wurde erst vor ein paar Wochen gestochen)
Nun hatte ich eigentlich den ganzen Sommer über Ruhe (außer das eine mal, wo ich gestochen wurde), aber jetzt sind die Weintrauben reif und auf die fahren die Biester voll ab. Der __ Wein ist leider direkt bei meiner Gartentüre und in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Steg.
Nun sind die letzten schönen warmen Tage (und ich bin eh so wetterabhängig  ) und was mach ich? Ich sitz da im Wohnzimmer und bin stinkesauer, weil mir die Wespen den Genuß an Teich und Garten vermiesen. Sie sind zwar nicht besonders aggressiv, aber hin und wieder kommen sie schon sehr nahe ran und ich renn panisch schreiend ins Haus.

Ich habe mir so eine Wespenfalle im Baumarkt gekauft und sogar den dazugehörigen Sirup, weil da extra draufsteht, dass Bienen und Hummeln aufgrund eines zugefügten Mittels nicht angelockt werden, aber schmecks. Die Wespen ignorieren das Zeug! Nun würd ich es gern mit Bier versuchen (ich hab noch einen angefangenen Radler im Eiskasten, der sicher schon ausgeraucht ist), hab aber Angst, dass das auch Bienen anlockt (obwohl ich eigentlich noch gar keine Bienen im Wein gesehen habe, nur __ Fliegen und Wespen).
Also, lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Gehen Bienen auch auf Bier, oder kann ich damit ausschließlich die Wespen fangen? Soll man da auch noch einen Spritzer Spülmittel reintun, zur Herabsetzung der Oberflächenspannung, damit sie schneller ertrinken (oh mann, ich bin ganz schön brutal  ) oder braucht man das bei Bier nicht?

Ich hab ja schon überlegt, die Weintrauben in der Nacht abzuernten, aber das sind erstens so kleine Trauben, die gar nicht schmecken und zweitens war das im Winter sooo schön, wie eines Tages an die 50 Wacholderdrosseln wie ein Schwarm __ Heuschrecken drüber hergefallen ist und binnen Minuten alles zusammengefressen haben. Ich will dieTrauben ja für die Vogerl aufheben


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Servus Dany

Gibts bei deinem Häuschen auch einen zweiten Aus/Eingang (Terrassentür) oder vielleicht 
einen Kellerabgang ?

Wenn ja würde ich diesen benutzen 

Allerdings denke ich, daß du da selbst auch drauf gekommen wärst ....

Hmmm ... ich habe auch ein Wespennest ganz nah an einem Gartenweg .... obwohl mich auch eine dieser Wespen letztens gestochen hat ... ich tue so als wären sie nicht da ... gehe ganz gelassen an dem Nest vorbei .... sie schwirren auch manchmal aufgeregt um mich .... ruhig bleiben und net fuchteln ... das macht sie nur aggresiv ....

Leider kann ich Dir auch keinen besseren Tipp geben ... jegliche Fallen würde ich in die Tonne schmeißen ... es finden sich ja doch auch viele Nützlinge darin


----------



## danyvet (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Hallo Helmut,

ja, theoretisch gibts einen anderen Eingang zum Garten, aber der Weg auf den Steg ist nur an den Wespen vorbei zu erreichen.



> es finden sich ja doch auch viele Nützlinge darin


das war ja meine Frage, ob Bienen auch von Bier angelockt werden. Ich hab jetzt im Netz gelesen, dass man (Apfel-)essig dazu tun soll, das hält angeblich Bienen fern. Aber ich glaube, genau das ist auch in diesem Sirup, der bei der Falle dabei war, drin, und wie gesagt, die Wespen schauen da ned mal hin, der __ Wein ist offensichtlich viel anziehender. Außerdem sehe ich ja auch gar keine Bienen im Wein, die sind brav auf den gelben Blumen 
Ich hab die Falle direkt in den Wein gehängt, aber sie ist seit ich sie gekauft hab, leer, bis auf den Sirup.
Naja, im schlimmsten Fall kann ich halt meinen Steg nicht nutzen. Aber es ist schade, weil dort ist auch die meiste Sonne im Garten und mir ist eh immer so kalt.
Das mit dem nicht fuchteln funktioniert nicht, wenn man Panik hat. Ich prsse meist die Augen zu und halte die Hände vor den Kopf. Und wenn ich dann was summen hör, dann renn ich und schrei. Könnt ich nur die Wespen gegen Gelsen eintauschen *seufz*


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Hmmmm .... vielleicht helfen Oropax, daß du das "Summsen" net hörst ...... 

Aber den Teich kannst schon nutzen und beäugeln  ..... nur zum Steg gehts halt net 

Ich habe so eine Panik bei __ Hornissen ... wenn ich die so "tief" brummen höre .... da nehme ich reiß aus .....


----------



## danyvet (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Ja, es geht schon, wenn ich ganz schnell aus dem Haus gehe und möglichst weit am __ Wein vorbei (muss aber die ersten 3 Schritte ziemlich knapp dran vorbei). Aber vom Steg aus is der Teich halt noch viel sehenswerter. Außerdem tät ich ganz gern anfangen mit der Wasserpesternte. Und die Seerosenblätter welken jetzt auch täglich. In der Früh gehts aber noch, da sind noch nicht so viele Wespen da. Aber da ist es auch noch ziemlich huschikalt.
Ich werd das mit dem Bier trotzdem noch versuchen. Ich denke nicht, dass Bienen von weiter weg dadurch angelockt werden. Ein Wespennest hab ich ja zum Glück nicht, aber sie laben sich halt gern an den überreifen Weintrauben, die schon aufgeplatzt sind.
Mit deiner Hornissenpanik kannst mich dann ja eh ein bissl verstehen... hatte vor 2 Jahren auch welche (immer nur 2 am hinteren Gartenende). Habe festgestellt, dass die wirklich nicht angreifen. Aber in der Nähe muss ich die auch nicht haben. Da spiel ich dann auch "Schildkröte"


----------



## elkop (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

ich habe die tage einen bericht im tv gesehen. da gibt es im fachhandel, bitte fragt mich nicht, wo, so ein gebilde zum aufhängen, das wie ein hornissennest ausschaut. angeblich sollen wespen, wenn sie das sehen, sich verziehen, weil die die __ hornissen fürchten wie der teufel das weihwasser.


----------



## danyvet (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Danke, Elke, sehr interessant, ich finde im Netz aber nur Wespennestattrappen, die angeblich auch helfen sollen, weil Wespen sehr territorial sein sollen und anscheinend anderen Stämmen aus dem Weg gehen. Aber auf den Bildern sieht das nicht so aus wie ein Wespennest. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das hilft. Außdem kommts ja sicher auch auf den Geruch an und vielleicht auch irgendwelche Spuren, die man nur sieht, wenn man bestimmte UV-Lichtwellen sehen kann, so wie die Wespen....


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Hallo Dany,
glücklicherweise bleibe ich, bisher, vor größeren Wespen Ansammlungen verschont.

Einzig beim Kaffe und beim Grillen werden sie nervig...
Wenn man es schafft die erste 'ruhig zu stellen' (von eliminieren sind wir inzwischen auf 'gefangen nehmen' übergegangen), dann brauchen Wespe 2-3 um einiges länger, um aufzutauchen.

Ansonsten habe ich Wespen, die zum Wasserholen, an den Teich kommen...
Die sind natürlich die harmlosesten.... da kann man sogar richtig nahe ran zum beobachten.

Wenn Wasser natürlich sehr nah an der Terasse ist und dann noch ggf. natürliche Nahrungsquellen und dann noch von Zeit zu Zeit essen, dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass aus Wasserholern gern mal Nahrungssammler werden.

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren einen Wespenbau im Boden unter meiner Terasse 'Dicht gemacht'.....es widerstrebte mir, doch ich wusste keine andere Lösung.
Ich habe den Zugang also verschlossen...  
Eigentlich hat man immer nur mal eine Wespe dahin __ fliegen sehen... und kurz drauf eine wieder weg....
Während meiner Arbeiten (ca. 20Minuten)  haben sich dann ca. 8-10 Wespen um mich herum befunden, die den Eingang gesucht haben.

Wenn man ruhig bleibt, und weiss, was die eigentlich wollen, dann kann das gut gehen...ganz ohne Stiche.

Aber man weiss es ja nie so genau, vor allem, wenn einem die Tierchen schnell 'auf den senkel gehen' 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Buffo Buffo (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Hallo Dany,
bei einem Bekannte haben die Wespen sich auch über die Trauben hergemacht.Wir haben gegoogelt und im Jahr darauf hat er einen Hornissenkasten gebastelt und aufgehängt - das hat wunderbar geklappt. __ Hornissen füttern ihre Brut mit - Wespen!
Ob du aber mit den Hornissen besser leben kannst??

[OT]in meinem Kompost tummeln sich die Wespen - die lockt da das faulige Obst - und da kann ich den Hornissen beim Jagen zusehen![/OT]
@ Andreas:
ich hatte mal Wespen im Rolladenkasten in der Küche - und habe sie machen lassen: die haben das Isolationsstyropor rausgeschmissen,  in der Küche konntest ihren "Ventilator" brummen hören, das Kondenzwasser des Baues hat dennoch gelbe Ränder am Fenstersturz gegeben - und als ich im folgenden Frühjahr den Kasten aufgeschraubt habe - der war komplett mit "Nest" ausgefüllt! Drei Plastiktüten voll (!) Anschauungsmaterial für den Bio- Unterricht meiner Kids!! :?
Und für das Überstreichen der "Kondenzwasserränder" brauchte ich Spezial - Abdeckfarbe :evil

Seither werden alle Rolläden "bewegt"! 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Hallo an alle Wespengeplagte,
Bei mir sind sie auch schon immer im Garten, da viele Obst/Beerensorten bei mir im Garten
wachsen.
Aber die Wespenstiche hielten sich bei jedem bisher in Grenzen. Da ich eine 6 - jährige 
Tochter habe ist man natürlich immer noch etwas vorsichtiger.
Heuer habe ich einen Neubau eines Wespennestes direkt unter dem Gibel der Widerkehr meines Hauses übersehen und in den letzten 4 Wochen hat sich dort ein großes Wespen-
nest gebildet. Ich möchte eigentlich auf Chemikalien verzichten und hoffe den Herbst so zu
überstehen.
Ein guter Freund von mir ist Imker und er meinte, da mache er jetzt auch nichts mehr, und ich solle doch einfach bis in den Winter warten. 
Dann werde ich es aber definitiv entfernen und hoffe meiner Tochter ein Interessantes An-
schauungsmaterial für den Unterricht geben zu können.
Bis dahin hoffe ich, daß ich unfallfrei durch den Herbst kommen. Bei mir im Ufergraben tummeln sich manchmal bis zu 30 Wespen, aber sie sind alle friedlich. Ich habe schon mehrmals beobachten können wie die Teichfrösche sich Wespen geschnappt haben !!!!.
(Tut das denen nichts????).
Natürlich habe ich Verständnis für Menschen, die allergisch gegen Insektengift sind und
deshalb auch panische Angst davor haben. Meine Mutter ist dies und ich musste es 2 mal
im Kindesalter miterleben, wie sie gestochen wurde. (Da dachtest du die stirbt dir vor der
__ Nase weg; keine schöne Erfahrung, inzwischen ist sie aber durch eine Spritzkur sensibiliert worden.
Auch haben wir __ Hornissen ums Haus, aber gezielt Hornissennester bauen würde ich jetzt
nicht. Letztes Jahr waren die Hornissen am Abend bei Licht so wild dass ich 2x eine
laue Sommernacht frühzeitig auf der Terasse beenden musste.
Was ich mir aber für nächstes Jahr trotzdem vornehme ist, dass ich noch gründlicher ums
Haus schauen werden, damit sich die Wespen nicht unmittelbar am Haus einnisten können.
So das war jetzt zwar kein neuer Tip, aber ich denke wenn man sie weitgehenst in Ruhe
lässt, dann kann man durchaus gut nebeneinander leben.
liebe Grüße Markus


----------



## Dilmun (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Hallo!

Die Wespenart, die ihre Nester frei hängend baut, ist nicht aggresiv. 
Von all den Wespenarten, die es bei uns gibt, sind nur 2 Arten aggresiv. Und die bauen in "höhlenartigen dunklen Räumen" ihre Nester. 

Mach dich mal schlau. Ich hab auch immer gedacht alle Wespenarten sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Stimmt aber nicht. Bei mir sind sie an heißen Tagen an der Vogeltränke und da kann man dann schön sehen, dass sie nur ihre Ruhe haben wollen.


----------



## danyvet (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

also, die Feldwespen (die mit den laaaagen gelben Beinen), die kommen auch immer zum trinken an den Teich, und die sind mich auch noch nie angeflogen, obwohl ich schon immer auch den Kopf einzieh  aber beim __ Wein sind jetzt vorwiegend diese normalen Wespen (deutsche Wespe, oder wie die heißt). Hab heut geschaut, ob ich ein Nest wo hab, aber nix. Gottseidank. Aber trozdem viel viele Wespen im Wein, sogar um halbsieben in der Früh waren sie schon da!! Und die Fallen sind immer noch leer :evil


----------



## Christine (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Hallo Dany,

wenn die Fallen noch leer sind, dann versuch es doch mal mit etwas, was diese Wespen jetzt besonders gerne mögen - zum Beispiel dem Saft von Zwetschgen oder Deinen Trauben. Hauptsache süss - die sind jetzt wild auf Zucker.


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

Hallo Markus,
dieses Jahr sind die Wespen eine echte Plage, auch bei uns!
Da sie sich auch um unseren Teich tummeln, hat nicht nur der Frosch sein "Zubrot". Auch die __ Sonnenbarsche und Rotfedern sind nicht sehr zimperlich, wenn sie eine Wespe nahe des Wasserspiegels wahrnehmen...
Bislang gab es da keine Ausfälle, wie ich anfangs befürchtet hatte... . Die dem Wasser zu nahe gekommenen Wespen werden genauso gefressen wie ins Wasser gefallene __ Käfer und andere Insekten. Nur einige __ Wanzen sind im Skimmer gekreiselt...


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Wespen, was tun?*

@Christine: das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, ob ich da nicht einfach ein paar Trauben (zergatscht) reinschmeißen soll, aber ich habs noch ned umgesetzt  Mach ich aber spätestens heut abend (wenn die Viecher weg sind). Danke fürs Erinnern


----------

